# Pictures



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2009)

This first picture is Cincinnati. She's a young leopard that was left off over a week-end in a card board box at the door of a class room. She had several green apples in the box with her. The teacher knew that Cincinnati doesn't have the right climate for a desert-type tortoise and she didn't have anyplace to keep the tortoise, so she went online and found my web site. The kids in her (I think it was 5th grade) class named the tortoise Clovis because that's where she was going. However, I usually name rescues according to where they came from, hence, Cincinnati. The teacher and her fiance DROVE all the way from Ohio to Clovis for their vacation, bringing Clovis with them. She was really pretty and about 8lbs. She has since grown rather funny-shaped, and I attribute that to the previous diet of green apples, then changing cold turkey to a diet of only grazing. She now weighs 20lbs.







This next picture is 9 year old Bo. The Aldabrans were hatched in 2000 and so their birthday is, like Thoroughbred race horses, Jan. 1. Bo is taking the sun. I want you to pay particular attention to his tail. I'm pretty sure that Bo is male.






And here is So, also taking the sun. Her tail is so small as to be invisible unless you stand her on her head. I'm equally sure that So is female.






These next two pictures are of Medea. She is a wild caught/long term captive Manouria emys phayrei. As you can almost see behind her, they are sometimes referred to as the 8-legged tortoise because of the huge spurs on their back legs. And YES!! I KNOW! She needs her beak trimmed!!











And last, but not least...one of the box turtles trying to find a spot of sun. This past week the weather has been in the high 50's and sometimes 60, causing the little guys to start to awaken.






Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Feb 2, 2009)

Yvonne
That is very nice what you do  
Cincinnati is very lucky you took her, she looks great.
Bo, So, Medea and the box turtle are beautiful, they are so huge  Amazing, I wish I could have one like that.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Great pic Yvonne! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kristina (Feb 2, 2009)

I am in love with Bo, So and especially Medea  She is beautiful!!!

You are making me even more anxious for spring, not fair, lol.

Kristina


----------



## Karyn (Feb 2, 2009)

Great pics! They are beautiful! And huge! I am jealous--no space for a tortoise that big! 

Thanks for sharing!
Karyn


----------



## smoke_kush (Feb 2, 2009)

Your tortoises are very beautiful and the set up is awesome! Lots of room! The beak on Madea is really cute, very nice work. You are very kind to have taken so many torts into your home. Kudos


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow they are amazing!


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 2, 2009)

Great pics! Someday I hope to have bigger kids. My yard is perfect for big kids but my husband needs eased into it. 

Dawna


----------



## Millerlite (Feb 2, 2009)

how big is your mt. tortoise, man i love those guys, they are great.


----------



## terryo (Feb 2, 2009)

Wonderful pictures...Tortoise Heaven. Nice Boxie too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2009)

Millerlite said:


> how big is your mt. tortoise, man i love those guys, they are great.



She's my biggest at 65lbs. Next is a younger female at 55lbs, then the male at 50lbs and lastly a youngster at 35lbs. I've had Medea for about 15 years now, and she's always weighed 65lbs, so she's stopped growing.

Yvonne


----------



## maevamichelle (Feb 2, 2009)

Ohhhhh! I can't wait until my Leopard reaches that size.
Awesome pics^^ Thnx for sharing!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2009)

Isa said:


> Yvonne
> That is very nice what you do
> Cincinnati is very lucky you took her, she looks great.
> Bo, So, Medea and the box turtle are beautiful, they are so huge  Amazing, I wish I could have one like that.
> Thanks for sharing



Hi Isa: Normally I re-home all the rescues. Almost everything in my collection are my own animals either bought many years ago or given to me by my tortoise partner in Philladelphia. I had a breeding colony of leopards, so when Cincinnati came to me I decided to keep her. I have since re-homed all of the leopards except two and a half, and one of those belongs to a friend who moved into an apartment and asked if I could keep her leopard for her. The "half" leopard is a 3yr old that I hatched, and decided to keep because it was my first. I'm slowing down and fazing out the rescue part of my hobby and have not advertised in over a year. But they still come to me, however not as many as before.

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 3, 2009)

It's a shame (but understandable) that your slowing down the rescue side, just so many out there seem to need you. Just never get tired of seeing the bigger torts.


----------

